# Wacom Intuos4 or Bamboo Fun



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi, forgive me if this has already been discussed. I need advise as whether I should be buying a Wacom Intuos4 or a Bamboo Fun for use with LR and PS. Am I correct that the medium seems to be the most useful size.  Thanks in advance Marc


----------



## clee01l (Aug 17, 2011)

Just to shake things up, I have the Bamboo Pen & Touch. According to Intuos it is a size Small.  Small might be important if you want to fit it along side a standard keyboard on a keyboard tray (like I do).  Mostly because the touch maps the whole pen/touch surface to my two monitor desktop, I do not find the pen useful.  Multi touch is good, but you must hover ALL fingers above the touch pad to avoid stray multi-touch actions.  Keeping your hand/arm in hover mode gets tiring after a while. 

The most important feature you should  look for are programmable keys. The Bamboo Pen & Touch only has four and I would like more for LR.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Cletus, I have read a previous post of yours on your tablet technique. Having no experience it hard for me to imagine how it will turn out, but my motivation for the purchase is to gain more precise control during post processing. My normal approach when diving into these types of purchases where one is unsure, is to buy the top of the range. However all reports I have read indicate that this is not necessarily true with graphic tablets, hence my dilemma. Marc


----------



## clee01l (Aug 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> Thanks Cletus, I have read a previous post of yours on your tablet technique. Having no experience it hard for me to imagine how it will turn out, but my motivation for the purchase is to gain more precise control during post processing. My normal approach when diving into these types of purchases where one is unsure, is to buy the top of the range. However all reports I have read indicate that this is not necessarily true with graphic tablets, hence my dilemma. Marc


This Bamboo Pen & Touch is my first experience with multi-touch.  My convertible HP has table features, but all pen and no touch (multi or otherwise)  Touch control will not permit find granularity in adjustments of the Develop Sliders.  While the pen could do that, mapping a 3520X1200 pixel 2 monitor desktop onto a 150mmX90mm tablet makes it not very practical for me.  Instead, I use the multi-touch for pan zoom and navigation to quickly evaluate and cull 2-300 images on import.  I go back to the keyboard and a mouse for adding metadata, and development of images


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 17, 2011)

I started with a Bamboo Fun and it was great. I went to a medium Intuos 4 and it is was a big improvement but it costs a fair bit more.


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Cletus & Nik. Nik would you mind being more specific on the improvements, obviously cost is important, but if justified I would rather pay the extra now than regret and have to trade up later.
Marc


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 18, 2011)

Generally more accurate and sensitive to the pen movements. Extra buttons etc....  overall its aimed more at professionals I guess.


----------



## edgley (Aug 18, 2011)

I had one of the old cheap Wacoms, and replaced it with a large 4.
I think the size you want comes down to the screen size you use; I have never suffered the problems people talk about with the large.

Sure, it takes up a good chunk of desk space, but it is the right size for my use.


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks very much I guess its the Intuos4
Marc


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd go with the Intuos4 as well.  I had a Graphire before my Intuos, and there's no way I'd go back.  I loaned my Intuos to a colleague for a couple of weeks, as he was having trouble getting used to a cheaper tablet, and it made all the difference to him.  I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2011)

Thx Victoria, I've ordered the medium Intuos4............. I love new toys, can't wait


----------

